# 3017 Strela To Complement 3133 Strela



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been very lucky ( my wife wouldn't agree) but having just bought a 3133 from Roy, I spotted and went after a 3017 on the bay and to my surprise I won!


















Thanks to help from one of the forum strela experts - I now know that the hands and crown are not original strela but are most probably Sekonda, also that despite missing Lume at 9.00 and 1.00 the dial is in very good condition. Equally that the price was pretty much right..........all good news for someone as new to russian watches and collecting them as I am.

http://img437.imageshack.us/img437/6456/3017strela8uk.jpg

I now have the prospect of the "fun" hunting for a set of original hands and a crown. As my watchmaking extends as far as strap changing when the time comes I'll have to find someone to do the work.................depending how long the search lasts of course as I may have learnt more about the art of watchmaking by then!!


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

By way of comparison here's a pic of the 3133 - just taken - not brilliant ( oh the wonders of digital photography!!)


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Very good Charles, you are off to a flying start. The bits will turn up eventually but in the meantime you have a very acceptable pair.

What's next? A white dial?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

David,

I think that I had better stop fpr the moment in case I'm asked the dreaded "and how much did it cost" question by my wife







....................when a little more water has flowed under the bridge I might be able to sneak another one into the collection


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice watches Charles.

Strela's are v' cool.

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there's one on ebay at the mo ending tomorrow


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Good catch and good luck finding the original bits


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

David H,

Funny you should mention "white dial" I have just put a bid in on the **y for a 1955 - 65 white dial poljot as it appears to have the wrong hands and crown (from what I can discover!). They are "Strela" ones and if my research is correct the hands and crown on my 3017 are in fact the correct ones for the "white dial" model that I have bid for .......................so just have to wait and see!!
















Life cannot be that straightforward................were it all to happen then I would end up with a Sekonda 3017 as original (after the hands and crown swap) and a white dial poljot also travelling under the Strela label, with its original hands and crown............................can't happen it would be too easy!! But I live in hope!!

Thank for the good wishes Xantia....


----------

